# Canadian Radio Bans Carrie Underwood



## Madeline

> Carrie Underwood's hockey-playing husband, Mike Fisher, has spoken out against a radio station in Canada after it stopped playing her music and blamed the country singer for prompting his move to Tennessee.
> 
> Fisher was traded by the Ottawa Senators to the Nashville Predators earlier this month, but the exchange did not sit well with DJs at one local station in Fisher's native Canada, who called his move "a betrayal to our community" and vowed not to play Underwood's music on the station.
> 
> It's unclear whether the DJs were serious, but Fisher says his country star wife was left disappointed by the news.



Radio station in Canada stops playing Carrie Underwood after husband traded - MSN Music News

Well, how mean!  This hardly seems "Canadian" of y'all.

Whaca think?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaSy8yy-mr8[/ame]


----------



## Skull Pilot

Can we ban that chick Justine Bieber now.....please?


----------



## Zoom-boing

Skull Pilot said:


> Can we ban that chick Jutine Bieber now.....please?



Just change the station.  

This is kind of cool, though.


----------



## Skull Pilot

That pussy needs a beat down.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Skull Pilot said:


> That pussy needs a beat down.


----------



## Madeline

He's only a kid, Skull Pilot.  A fucking annoying kid, but still.


----------



## Zoom-boing

I thought that too.  Then I stopped being a crotchety old person and gave him half a chance.  Not my type of music and his voice is good, not great, but he's just a kid - not annoying, not a punk - just a kid making his own kind of music.  Let him be.


----------



## California Girl

So, yet again, Maddie bullshits. 'Canadian Radio'.... is actually 'a Canadian Radio station'.... it's no wonder she's often confused.... she clearly lacks basic writing and comprehension skills. 


*Sits back, awaits neg*


----------



## AllieBaba

Justin Bieber is a white Michael Jackson.

I see a future of heartbreak, betrayal, and identity confusion for him.


----------



## Madeline

Zoom-boing said:


> I thought that too.  Then I stopped being a crotchety old person and gave him half a chance.  Not my type of music and his voice is good, not great, but he's just a kid - not annoying, not a punk - just a kid making his own kind of music.  Let him be.



Mebbe -- provided he gets a goddamned haircut.*







*Did I write that?  LOL!


----------



## Zoom-boing

Madeline said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that too.  Then I stopped being a crotchety old person and gave him half a chance.  Not my type of music and his voice is good, not great, but he's just a kid - not annoying, not a punk - just a kid making his own kind of music.  Let him be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mebbe -- provided he gets a goddamned haircut.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Did I write that?  LOL!
Click to expand...


He did.


----------



## Skull Pilot

Madeline said:


> He's only a kid, Skull Pilot.  A fucking annoying kid, but still.



He's only a kid but he still needs a beating.  I know a couple 10 year olds who could do a good job.  And they work cheap.


----------



## Toro

*DAMN RIGHTS!!*

She's a reason why a popular hockey player left his team!

In Canada, that's one of the most serious criminal offenses...


----------



## Madeline

Toro said:


> *DAMN RIGHTS!!*
> 
> She's a reason why a popular hockey player left his team!
> 
> In Canada, that's one of the most serious criminal offenses...



See, I knew it!  Canada DOES hate the US!

All those decades of politeness were just to lure us into a false sense of security, am I right?


----------



## manifold

Beiber has some mad drum skills.  That's worth something in my book.


----------



## Madeline

manifold said:


> Beiber has some mad drum skills.  That's worth something in my book.



He's talented, good to his Mommy and has lovely manners.

He just annoys the ever-living snot out of me, is all.


----------



## Grace

Blech on Beiver.

That pic of canada on top cracked me up, maddie.


----------



## Ropey

Madeline said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> *DAMN RIGHTS!!*
> 
> She's a reason why a popular hockey player left his team!
> 
> In Canada, that's one of the most serious criminal offenses...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, I knew it!  Canada DOES hate the US!
> 
> All those decades of politeness were just to lure us into a false sense of security, am I right?
Click to expand...


More Canadian Content.


----------



## Madeline

Hahahahaa...spiders on LSD.

Lulu must see this, Ropey!


----------



## José

What????  

Canadian TV bans Carrie's underwear??


----------

